# STOP WATCHING SHIA LABEOUF'S SHITTY MOVIES



## Lord Yu (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2010)

Those caps definitely made me interested in this thread.

Then I entered.


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2010)

Why is Shia la Douche making so much anyway? That little shit is my age and he was only okay in Even Stevens. Indiana Jones I hated him in, I, Robot I hated him even more, in Transformers he's a piece of shit.

 I do not approve.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 31, 2010)

Not the first time someone earned more than they're worth. Look at Justin Bieber.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 31, 2010)

Light Artist said:


> Not the first time someone earned more than they're worth. Look at Justin Bieber.



Basically this. There have always been, are, and always will be shitty things that earn more money than they should.

The only things of LaBeouf I've ever liked were Even Stevens and the first Transformers movie. I kept hearing about how good Disturbia was, and I finally saw it on TV Sunday night. I really didn't like it at all.

I don't think I'll be seeing Transformers 3 after the 2nd one though.


----------



## Grrblt (Aug 31, 2010)

This will change with Transformers 3. Nobody will want to watch that shit because Megan Fox's boobs aren't in it


----------



## Gunners (Aug 31, 2010)

Can't say I dislike him, if I could do what he's doing I would assuming the pay check is the same.



			
				G said:
			
		

> This will change with Transformers 3. Nobody will want to watch that shit because Megan Fox's boobs aren't in it


There's such a short supply of pretty women in this world. I never found her that special to begin with, if I didn't hear people talking about how hot she was I wouldn't think she could sell a movie based on her attractiveness. 

Only woman I saw a movie over was Halle Berry and I think I was about 13 at the time.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2010)

Shia LeBeouf is a good actor

Can't wait for Wall Street 2 tbh


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 31, 2010)

No-No-No-No-No-No-No-No.

Damb you Paramount not another Shia film...

The net didn't crash in 2000 so whats the worst that can happen


----------



## ez (Aug 31, 2010)

oh, shut the fuck up. he's fine as an actor.

even stevens was a fun show.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 31, 2010)

When there aren't stories being reported about him painting him as a douche (of which there are in abundance), his movies are pretty watchable. He's got acting chops, I think. I really liked him in _A Guide To Recognizing Your Saints_. If he did some more indies and showed he can work, I think there would be less..._passionate _posts against him.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2010)

He's an okay actor. Are you really putting the blame of Shitformers 2 on him?

What about all the douches from the Judd Apatow produced movies? Those guys are fucking annoying, especially the fat jewish guy.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm stronger, smarter, faster and better looking than him yet he is more successful...

Darwin is fucking hack


----------



## Gunners (Aug 31, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> I'm stronger, smarter, faster and better looking than him yet he is more successful...
> 
> Darwin is fucking hack


This generation they're trying to portray the nerd getting the hot girl in the end. Look at Toby Maguire in Spiderman, the guy in kick ass. 

In reality the girls would be on the arm of a black stallion like myself.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 31, 2010)

I think he's a passable actor. But more importantly, he choses the right movies(the ones that will make money)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> He's an okay actor. Are you really putting the blame of Shitformers 2 on him?
> 
> What about all the douches from the Judd Apatow produced movies? Those guys are fucking annoying, especially the fat jewish guy.



yeah i like shia, but haters gonna hate.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 31, 2010)

Those caps definitely made me interested in this thread.

Then I entered.


----------



## Evilene (Aug 31, 2010)

Who knows, maybe he will have a defining role that will have people saying..."Wow, he's the greatest actor of our generation."


----------



## Bleach (Aug 31, 2010)

That was unexpected


----------



## Taisaku (Aug 31, 2010)

He is an average actor not the worst I have seen


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 31, 2010)

the fact that Shia LaBeouf has the best returns on his films _is_ pretty amazing, but, to be fair, couldn't that have a bit to do with him not being paid much?


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 31, 2010)

I like that golf movie he did, the Greatest Game Ever Played I think it was. that was just awesome.

he should choose his movies more wisely.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2010)

I can't help it!  Disturbia was too good!


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 31, 2010)

Disturbia was cliche, predictable, and formulaic, but still was a decent movie. 

I have it on DVD.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 31, 2010)

He's not what anyone would call a great actor, at least with a sane mind, but he's certainly not awful.  Indy 4 made money because it was Indy 4 and certainly not cause Lebouf was in it.  Same with Transformers, he's just lucky is all.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 31, 2010)

Parallax said:


> He's not what anyone would call a great actor, at least with a sane mind, but he's certainly not awful.  Indy 4 made money because it was Indy 4 and certainly not cause Lebouf was in it.  Same with Transformers, he's just lucky is all.



Thats the thing though. He's picking the right projects, and is generating enough interest to get any project he wants.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> He's picking the right projects


It's called taking a page out of the Leonardo DiCaprio playbook.  He's the reverse Cuba Gooding Jr right now.

Don't ever make a movie like Snow Dogs!


----------



## Al-Yasa (Aug 31, 2010)

his an alright 

seen better actors around his age


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 31, 2010)

he does summer blockbusters, big whoop.  he's no dicaprio by any means.

and disturbia was a remake, so it's no surprise that..it had no surprises !


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 31, 2010)

Rukia said:


> It's called taking a page out of the Leonardo DiCaprio playbook.  He's the reverse Cuba Gooding Jr right now.
> 
> Don't ever make a movie like Snow Dogs!



Would rather watch Snowdogs over Devils Tomb

*shudders*


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 31, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> This will change with Transformers 3. Nobody will want to watch that shit because Megan Fox's boobs aren't in it



That's an improvement.



Gunners said:


> the guy in kick ass.



That was just unrealistic.



MartialHorror said:


> I think he's a passable actor. But more importantly, he choses the right movies(the ones that will make money)



This is really the biggest thing about him.

Oh, just remembered. I actually liked Holes.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 31, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Thats the thing though. He's picking the right projects, and is generating enough interest to get any project he wants.



The question is does he really have the talent and chops to pull of any ambitious projects that require dedicated acting?  I really don't think he does, but we shall see.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 31, 2010)

I think under the right director, he can pull off a performance thats good.

But even if he doesnt, does it matter? You're a Scott Pilgrim fan. Wouldn't you say that Cera's limited acting didnt detract from the movie? 

He plays his role well. It's just a question of if you like the role. I can honestly say that while he's getting old, I've yet to dislike him(well, I didnt like him in I Robot...more the character than the actor) or any of his movies.

Transformers(1) is ironically, my least favorite(I think).


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 31, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> No-No-No-No-No-No-No-No.
> 
> Damb you Paramount not another Shia film...
> 
> The net didn't crash in 2000 so whats the worst that can happen


----------



## Andre (Aug 31, 2010)

Keep on doing what you do, Shia. I think you're fine as an actor.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Aug 31, 2010)

wut holes wasn't a good movie

unless ur being sarcastic

then i've been trawled

also lol shia lebluff


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 31, 2010)

T-Chan wat do you know about cinema? I know you don't have a degree in that too.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Aug 31, 2010)

i dunno just seemed real mediocre to me

and shia shouldn't have played stanley

stanley was supposed to be a fatty

but also i saw it a real long time ago

EDIT: you know what probably im being too harsh. i guess it was ok because the book was real gooderlies


----------



## Parallax (Aug 31, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I think under the right director, he can pull off a performance thats good.
> 
> But even if he doesnt, does it matter? You're a Scott Pilgrim fan. Wouldn't you say that Cera's limited acting didnt detract from the movie?
> 
> ...



well normally yes, but if you've seen the movie you know it's not Cera playing Cera in SP.  Anyways he's got potential and he's gonna be around for a long time regardless.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Aug 31, 2010)

I use to watch his show as a kid. I think it was called even stevens or something. I don't really mind him.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't have a huge problem with him. He was great in Freaks and Geeks


----------



## -Dargor- (Sep 1, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> couldn't that have a bit to do with him not being paid much?



This               .


----------



## Roy (Sep 1, 2010)

What's with the hate? He's a good actor.


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2010)

Huuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 1, 2010)

Gunners said:


> This generation they're trying to portray the nerd getting the hot girl in the end. Look at Toby Maguire in Spiderman, *the guy in kick ass. *
> In reality the girls would be on the arm of a black stallion like myself.



What..


Those are all Hollywood Nerds..which means they are twice as attractive as the average cute dude a girl likes.

The Kick Ass "nerd" looks like this IRL  :


----------



## Gordon Ramsay (Sep 1, 2010)

he's k

obnoxious pay is obnoxious but not abnormal

you can cry into my chest mr. yu

^ also i totally wanted to bone the guy from kickass so hard  you could even tell in the movie he was cute as hell


----------



## The Boss (Sep 1, 2010)

Why the hate? I like Shia LaBeouf. He's good at what he does, and that's enough for me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2010)

I remember seeing Eagle Eye and wanting to not watch him anymore.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 1, 2010)

yeah that movie sure did suck


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 1, 2010)

He's ok


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm gonna go watch a Shia Labeouf's movie right now
Only not Transformers
Or Indiana Jones.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 2, 2010)

btw where does that bitch from the resident evil movies rank?  she was good in that island vacation movie.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 2, 2010)

Saw Disturbia his ''breakthrough'' but that was just a disappointing remake of Rear Window. Honestly one of the least captivating thrillers I have ever seen.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 2, 2010)

having nothing against him. But cna't say he steals the screen either. Every time I see him in a movie he's the same character imo. And I've seen him in two separate ones so far.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 2, 2010)

What were they, Transformers and Transformers 2?


----------



## Toaster (Sep 2, 2010)

He's a selective actor, I like him.

Reminds me of Daniel Day Lewis


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 2, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I'm gonna go watch a Shia Labeouf's movie right now
> Only not Transformers
> Or Indiana Jones.


then watch this

[YOUTUBE]sv6FZMeA2Mw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bart (Sep 3, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I can't help it!  Disturbia was too good!



Yeah Disturbia was pretty good I've got to admit


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 3, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Why the hate? I like Shia LaBeouf. He's good at what he does, and that's enough for me.



This. He did fine in his movies, even if some of the movies he's in suck.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 3, 2010)

I like him and that show even stevens was really fun to watch. TF3 has no megan fox but if bumblebee talks it might make up for the loss.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 3, 2010)

Toaster said:


> He's a selective actor, I like him.
> 
> Reminds me of Daniel Day Lewis



lol he's nothing like Day-Lewis


----------



## Butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

One of the worst actors evar.


----------

